# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores de Platano, Hojas de Banana para exportar

## hgguevara

Somos una empresa importadora y distribuidora de vegetales ubicada en Miami, Florida, Estados Unidos. Actualmente necesitamos proveedores de: Platano Verde Barraganete de primera Calidad (US1)Hojas de Banana ahumadas y empacadas en 1 libra (454 Gramos)
Nuestra intención es establecer una relación comercial duradera.
responder a este foro o enviar correo a: hector@ticogreens.comTemas similares: Busco productores/exportadores de granada para exportar a Rusia Busco Quinoa Para exportar a EEUU (CA) CEDEPAS - Productores de Plátano VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO Busco productores/exportadores de palta para exportar a Canadá y Rusia

----------

